
Java Dev Environments with Containers - javinpaul
https://medium.com/@brunoborges/java-dev-environments-with-containers-66d6797b2753
======
javagram
Just installing a JDK and gradle seems perfectly easy IMO. On Linux it’s just
a package manager command, same for Mac if you are using macports or whatever.

Or if you don’t have a package manager, the instructions still a lot shorter
than this medium post!
[https://adoptopenjdk.net/installation.html?variant=openjdk11...](https://adoptopenjdk.net/installation.html?variant=openjdk11&jvmVariant=hotspot#x64_mac-
jdk)

Nothing against docker but especially when running in windows or Mac where it
runs in a resource limited VM, I think you’d potentially be hurting your
compilation performance a bit by running everything in docker.

